# Sephora by OPI Holiday Glitters 2011



## katana (Oct 30, 2011)

Sephora by OPI has released 4 glitter polishes for the Christmas holiday this year.





The four full sized polish set retails for $38 and is available at Sephora.com

The set contains:
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Only Gold for Me
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Be-Claus I Said So
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Are You Glisteninâ€™?
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Sparktacular


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm loving be-claus I said so and Sparktacular!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI has released 4 glitter polishes for the Christmas holiday this year.





The four full sized polish set retails for $38 and is available at Sephora.com

The set contains:
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Only Gold for Me
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Be-Claus I Said So
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Are You Glisteninâ€™?
- 0.5 oz Nail Lacquer in Sparktacular

I saw these and while these are cute it's just way overpriced. Normal OPI retails for $8.50 each. Sephora by OPI retails for $9.50 each. As cute as these are no thanks Sephora. I'll buy normal OPI since I get those at pro price ($4.25). Plus I bet these are exactly or nearly as the regular OPI holiday polishes.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 31, 2011)

I like these- very festive ^^


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't tried the Sephora OPI colours. The closest I have are a few Nicole by OPI polishes and of course I love that as its MY name lol... 

I have been thinking of buying a set of mini polishes and I like the idea of it because I tend to never go through a whole bottle of nail polish because I don't wear it all the time! I have had nail polish completely wasted because it just dries up or gets goopy.

BTW how do you get nail polish to be non-goopy? The only colour I go through entirely ever is black... go figure, but mine is slightly goopy and I don't know what I can do?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the colors but not sure if I would like them enough to buy the set for the price. Opi polishes are very good though. I bought the Katy Perry set for my daughter and she loved the glitter polishes. They were easy to apply and the glitter was perfect.


----------



## hienbt (Nov 1, 2011)

I like it


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 1, 2011)

Cute but too much sparkle for my taste!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 6, 2011)

How is Are You Glistenin' any different from Flurry It Up? They just look like the silver version of Only Gold For Me.. I'm contemplating getting this, but I don't know how wearable the colors would be for me. I already have Only Gold For Me, and it's sooo pretty/versatile. I'd expect the silver to be too, but I don't know if I'd wear the red or the confetti one..


----------



## katana (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the Sephora OPI colours. The closest I have are a few Nicole by OPI polishes and of course I love that as its MY name lol...
> 
> ...



Don't use nail polish remover to try to make it thinner! That may work temporarily and you will get one more use out of it, but it ruins the polish in the long run. Actually there is a nail polish thinner (can't recall the exact name atm) that you can buy, all you do is add a few drops and shake it up. Leaving you with nice liquid nail polish again. Some salons may sell it, as well as Beauty supply stores carry it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I just wanted to mention that, for those not willing to pay for the Sephora by OPI glitters, Milani has similar glitters available for cheap.  I saw them at Wal-Mart the other day.  They also have red, but I couldn't find a pic of it:






The glitter in the Milani is slightly larger, though.  I have both Sephora by OPI's "Sparktacular" (the multicolored one) and Milani's version, and I actually like Milani's version better, because it's more colorful.  The Sephora by OPI version has a bit too much silver in it, imo.

Just another option for fellow glitter lovers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to mention that, for those not willing to pay for the Sephora by OPI glitters, Milani has similar glitters available for cheap.  I saw them at Wal-Mart the other day.  They also have red, but I couldn't find a pic of it:
> 
> ...


Mind swatching these out for us?


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 6, 2011)

I was looking for a nail polish thinner but I think I forgot about it when I was out yesterday... too many things on the brain lol &gt;.&lt; maybe I will find some at IMATS!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi!  I might be able to this weekend, I've been really busy.

Someone else already posted some pretty good comparison pics here if you're interested.


----------

